# Fridge Drain Line



## dennis (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a 300BH outback and my fridge drain line had started to crack and basically dry rot from the weather.

I pulled off the frdge access panel and i couldn't get my hand up to where the drain line connects to the fridge to try to replace it. is there any tricks of the trade to replace it?

thanks,
Dennis


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't replace the entire hose. Just cut it off above the UV damaged section and then connect a barbed connector and a very short piece of hose. You only need it to just stick through the vent grate.


----------



## dennis (Jan 11, 2009)

CA, Thanks for the suggestion. 
That was my last resort since i can't get my hand up there to find the end and like i said was wondering if there was any tricks of the trade and i guess that is it.









thanks,
Dennis


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

I pulled out my fridge to replace the cooling unit and I don't think you can replace the whole hose without pullin the fridge out. It's sealed through the wall of the fridge real well.

This pick is with the cooling unit removed, you can see the hose coming out.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When my fridge hose started to break, I bought (2) 1' pieced of clear vinyl tubing. One had the same outside diameter as the original drain line and the second had the inside diameter the same as the outside diameter of the original drain line. I slipped the bigger tube over the original drain line until it was inserted a few inches and then slipped the smaller tube inside the end of the larger tube the same way. I basically spliced the old drain line to a new piece of vinyl tube with the same diameter. Now the end of the smaller vinyl tube hangs out of the vent holes of the access door. It's not under pressure so no need to make a glue or clamp seal. Now there is no more breaking off when I touch the drain line when I was the trailer.


----------

